
The Replacements: a Verge expose on the H1B visa program - bsimpson
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/20/15370248/trump-h-1b-visa-reform-tech-worker-outsourcing-cap
======
tn135
>Instead of allowing a small group of highly skilled workers in to fill
positions where no Americans are available, H-1B has become a treadmill for
replacing US workers, as well as facilitating the outsourcing of hundreds of
thousands of jobs abroad.

Not sure why these journalists can get even basic maths right. US tech sector
has one of THE LOWEST unemployment rates. Also it is the barriers to H1B that
take jobs out of USA not other way around.

If 100s of thousands of jobs have moved out of USA because of H1B where are
those 100s of thousands of employed Americans?

It like loving a cheap iPhone while lamenting that they are not being made in
Detroit.

~~~
NumberSix
iPhones are not cheap. Like almost all Apple products, they are expensive
compared to comparable competing products. Several studies have shown that
iPhones cost 2-3 times the cost of the components from which they are
assembled. Apple claims huge profits and over $200 billion stashed overseas to
avoid US taxes.

[https://www.macrumors.com/2015/09/30/iphone-6s-plus-
componen...](https://www.macrumors.com/2015/09/30/iphone-6s-plus-component-
costs/)

Apple reported an astonishing $2,136,273 in revenues per employee in 2015.
[http://www.businessinsider.com/revenue-per-employee-at-
apple...](http://www.businessinsider.com/revenue-per-employee-at-apple-
facebook-google-others-2016-2)

Apple contracts a lot of work out to H1-Bs through firms like Wipro. This may
well result in larger profits for Apple, but it certainly does not translate
to cheaper products for Americans or jobs for Americans.

~~~
tn135
iPhones are damn cheap!

If iPhones were made in Detroit with minimum wage laws and OSHA and EPA and
FTC and other zillion federal overlords it would have cost $5000 and all the
iOs developers on HN would not have existed.

~~~
tn135
Not to mention if you think Apple is profiting hugely from something buy their
stock and be part of their success story too.

